# 4-26-14 SD snow goose hunt



## cwientjes (Mar 9, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f3ymj1jxwnwfy ... 20hunt.mp4

click the link Then enjoy the action :beer:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow! good job! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

That link is generating to much traffic and has been disabled..........LOL snow goose with drawl anyone........... :beer:


----------



## cwientjes (Mar 9, 2011)

here is a new link to the video that will work


----------



## cwientjes (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Good shoot, good close birds, lots of good fall outs and safe shooting.

Bravo boys good work, thanks for sharing


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Nice job...I was in southern ND that day looking around.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome footage. Next spring I wanna be in a hot field like that :sniper:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice shoot,kinda spooky watching the guy filming shootin over his buddies tho towards the end,looked like the wind shifted some and the birds were swingin to the right later on.


----------

